# Buddy Guy w/Jonny Lang



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good double bill here

Sun 04/11/10 Thunder Bay, ON Thunder Bay Community Auditorium 
Mon 04/12/10 Winnipeg, MB Burton Cummings Theatre 
Tue 04/13/10 Saskatoon, SK TCU Place 
Thu 04/15/10 Calgary, AB Jack Singer Concert Hall 
Fri 04/16/10 Edmonton, AB Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 
Sun 04/18/10 Vancouver, BC Centre In Vancouver For Perf. Arts


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

No billing for Toronto??!?!?!


Awwww shucks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> No billing for Toronto??!?!?!
> 
> 
> Awwww shucks


Buddy is playing Hamilton and Toronto solo, but not with Jonny Lang

Thu 04/08/10 Hamilton, ON Hamilton Place Theatre 
Fri 04/09/10 Toronto, ON Massey Hall


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Saw them together 10 yeaRS ago. Got the tshirt to prove it. Tower of Power and Susan Tedechi opened for them.

CT.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

CocoTone said:


> Saw them together 10 yeaRS ago. Got the tshirt to prove it. Tower of Power and Susan Tedechi opened for them.
> 
> CT.


Wow that must have been a great show
I saw Buddy in Toronto last year and was blown away


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Saw them together 10 yeaRS ago. Got the tshirt to prove it. Tower of Power and Susan Tedechi opened for them.
> 
> CT.


I think I saw that tour too, at the Molson Amphitheatre in Toronto, but maybe more than ten years ago though. It was a strange night... Jonny had lost his voice so someone else in the band did vocals and he just played. He was only about 17 or 18 at the time, and to be honest wasn't really a very strong player. Without his vocals it was a bit of a yawner. And Sean Costello was Susan's guitarist at the time, and he was off sick, so Scott Holt (from Buddy's band) filled in for him. Scott is a great player but I really wanted to see Sean again after seeing him in Vancouver a few months earlier. All in all, it was a very loose and unrehearsed evening of music, but there were still a few good moments.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes,,thats the show!! Costello must've been a teenager too! Yeah, the Lange portion was called in, but it was worth it just for Tower of Power!! 

CT.


----------

